# Couple old JD's



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't forget you John Deere guys on my drive! Here are a couple of "unstyled" ones. The guy had a lot of interesting items sitting there.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Iwish that guy was closer to my home. I need all wheels like the center tractor. that one is just like my unstyled


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I wish I knew who owned them! I'd like to have several of the things he has lying around!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Boy, get a load of those spoke wheels going to waste on the John Deere on the right in the picture, which I believe might be a G. Looks like it has “cut offs” on the rear and round spokes on the front. Looks fairly complete also. Fordfarm, you got to go back and send that one to me. Your just gotta. Pretty pleeeease.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I found some wheels down in Texas. so I drug the B up outta the weeds. I did a refurbish while I was layed up from knee surgery.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=95272">


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Well Im haveing a problem , Ill go on to the next post
WOW !!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe this one will post a pic of the JD with green on it.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=95274">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is just beautiful Don! I hate to see what you do when you are not layed up.  It is amazing that machines this old can be brought back to life after setting so long.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

By the way, I sent you a PM that hopefully answered your question about posting images. In the mean time a did a little edit to your post so the pictures will show. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

lol , Chief you can edit my post anytime , my post need the help !!
I want to show one more pic . what started this refurbish was that I was bored. So , I got on the 2210 and rode it over the back hill wher the B was. I chained them together to see if the little deere would move the big deere. Heck Yal , it moved and I wasnt stopin. No one steering the B and we went right up to the garage.
wish I would have had a short vedio of that.
Heres a pic when I got to the garage.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=95281">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like the 2210 was gittin' R done to me! That B has more weight to it than most folks realize. Lotta steel in there.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

nice machine i hope someday i can own my first big tractor. but for now im keeping lawn tractors in my garage.


----------

